# Help Finding a particular artist



## Benjammin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello there! So I've taken a certain liking to this particular painting but I'm having no luck at all finding who the artist is, if anybody could point me in the right direction that would be great!  Here it is.


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

That is a freaky painting. I like it, but it would be tough to find out who painted it. I have no idea.


----------



## Raquel Ramos (Jun 28, 2011)

holy crap.. type a description of the painting in the google "search bar". you might get helpful results


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Very interesting indeed....if u guys find out let me know. Ref gotta see what his other work looks like


----------



## batmansgodiva (Aug 26, 2012)

Did all that nothing can up. there was one picture on zazzle.com that was very close but again nothing on who did it.


----------

